# Brian Vollmer Book - Helix



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Brian sent me an email a while back. He has written a book about his 30 years on the road rockin' and rollin' with Helix. Should make a good read. It's entitled "Gimme an R"

http://www.planethelix.com/MainMenu.htm


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Helix*

I used to be into these guys for a bit back in the 80's............and then I moved on to other things. The last bit of news I heard some years ago was that guitarist Paul Hackman was killed in an auto accident in B.C.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They are still touring, but I think that band has had about 42 members over the years. Tremendous turnover.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

They played here this summer....brought back lots of High School memories. Somehow I had always thought the music they made was very under-rated. They wrote many great songs. Its sad only Brian is left holdin' up the flag. What ever happened to Brent Doerner ??...I almost pee'd on his shoes in a local bar's bathroom (my buddy gave him the ride over to the bar) after we saw them in concert...and he still bought us all a drink....cool guy !


----------

